# my first sparring video!! (very entertaining)



## The MMA kid! (Feb 23, 2006)

so here is my very first sparring video, after i record a few more months of matches, i will make a highlight video of the other students and I.

this night, we were all having a blast! 
(i am the younger fellow) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je4jB_RqRAE


----------



## The MMA kid! (Feb 23, 2006)

oh come on people! 5 minutes of your life is all i ask. take a look, rate my sparring ability.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 23, 2006)

Good mobility.  Your hands are too low.  You're lucky nobody was trying too hard to punch you in the face.

You involve the knees a little bit in the clinch, that's good.  You weren't throwing enough punches.  Use the jab more.  Look for a good cross.  You can end a fight that way....

On the ground, you weren't very busy.  You have a good guard, but the point of the guard is to keep you safe while you look for something else.  Keep your hands busy, set up a lock or a submission.

I'll just go ahead and assume you weren't allowed to throw elbows.  I saw lots of opportunities for you to dominate that spar with elbows on the ground.

You threw a lot of kicks in the last long spar.  And virtually no punches.  More punches, fewer kicks, I figure.  Use the kick to set something up, or as a punishing shot when you have an opening.  Half hearted kicks just reduce your ability to keep your feet on the ground.

Now, that's a lot of criticism, I know.  But, without being there and knowing what your "spar rules" are, that's the best I can do.  I like to see people dominate, and I think you have the ability if you focus your aggression, and go in with a game plan.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, good job getting the guys back, but once there you need to break his base.  Kick your legs out and drive your hips into him, try and flatten him out.

Guard was good defensive, but you should try and work a little more offense into it.  When that guy was reaching back you had a few things to go for.  And if you are going to play closed guard work at climbing up.

Stand up striking struck me as a little odd, looked heavily TKD / sport karate influenced.  Kicks are good but use them a little less, square up a little more (too sideways) and work hand combinations. 

Takedowns needed work all around, everyone in there.  guys where coming in open, dropping there heads.  Work on your shoot and uper body control in the clinch.  

Older guy must have a good sense of humor too put up with that nick name...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 24, 2006)

MMAKID whydoes everybody keep there hand down and if you are coming in on someone the last thing you would want to do his have your head looking at the floor one good knee and your going sleept by. Other than that your kicks look a little wreak but you may have been sparring for awhile so that may be it.
 LIke other have said when your on your back more moement needs to be done and where's the striking or was tha not reall allowed a this sage.

Pretty good job. 
Terry


----------



## The MMA kid! (Feb 24, 2006)

alright! i finally got som econstructive criticism. as far as the half-hearted kicks, i was a bit tired, but also, i didnt really put any passion in that session at all. this isnt a highlight clip, just a regular sparring day.
yes, the sparring is very traditionally based, which is why my hands were not used. i am going to work on that. thanks to all!

as far as movement on the ground. i was trying to stay relaxed, i have seen so great things come from taking your time and not be so explosive. 

more criticism please!  

thanks, The MMA kid!


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Feb 24, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> oh come on people! 5 minutes of your life is all i ask. take a look, rate my sparring ability.


 
This is not sparring. It's sloppy, there is no skill demonstrated any where and really just foolish.  And that was just the first few seconds.  I didn't want to waste any more time watching the rest.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2006)

Depends on what was trying to be worked on. If it was boxing skill, I'd agree. If it was closing and clinching, maybe not. Depends also on what was being trained for. Hardcore street fighting, boxing, etc, all have different "feels". Passing judgment on only a portion without seeing the whole doesn't give you the complete picture.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 24, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> This is not sparring. It's sloppy, there is no skill demonstrated any where and really just foolish. And that was just the first few seconds. I didn't want to waste any more time watching the rest.


 
The first few seconds looked like a takedown drill rather than sparring, which followed later. 

Just a tech question for the grapplers, but I was under the impression that you didn't really want to sprawl with your feet dug in like in the video. So the question is, was the sprawl in the video a good sprawl, or could it have been better?


----------



## The MMA kid! (Feb 24, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> This is not sparring. It's sloppy, there is no skill demonstrated any where and really just foolish. And that was just the first few seconds. I didn't want to waste any more time watching the rest.


 
the first person was me sparring a 76 year old man. the sparring was for fun. there is more serious sparring later on. 

how would you spar a 76 year old just wanting to get some excersise?


----------



## Cujo (Feb 24, 2006)

Your doing fine kid, it was obvious to me that the sparring involving the older gentleman was for his benefit. There was some good advice given by some of the other posters. Hands up, less kicks and work on the takedowns. Practice makes perfect, (well better anyhow)  and thanks for sharing. I look forward to seeing your future videos.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey MMAKid....

Looked like a regular sparring session to me.  I'm sure you will agree that there are many things that you can/will continue to work on.  Overall good job, and keep on keepin on 

Learn and absorb as much as you can 

Thanks for sharing:asian:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Feb 26, 2006)

I liked it! Thanks for the post!


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 1, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> This is not sparring. It's sloppy, there is no skill demonstrated any where and really just foolish. And that was just the first few seconds. I didn't want to waste any more time watching the rest.


 
Looks like you missed out. As a grappler he's on his way.


----------



## Kashi (Jul 6, 2006)

you looked good, but like others have said; keep your hands up. only drop them when you're a sufficient distance away from the opponent. 

you guys kick a little overmuch. i'd use less kicks and more punches. wait for the opportunity to throw a kick; in the meantime, use punches. when and if you can get your opponent's guard up, a swift kick to the midsection that he never saw can be crucial.

you had good defense against sweeps, but a little less against strikes. don't worry so much about always being attacking. when your opponent is running through a combo, you don't always need to interrupt it to attack. sometimes, you can just wait it out; he'll usually leave a small opening at the end of the combo, anyway. 

at times, your opponent (the other young guy in the camo shorts) would throw a few kicks, then you'd throw almost the same ones back at him! unless that was a drill, you're making yourself very easy to read. 

i've said a lot of negatives here, and it's all my humble opinion that anyone can disagree with, but i'm only talking about the things that need improvement. overall, you looked like you knew what you were doing, had good flexibility, and overall, Confident (not the flexing arms at the beginning; i'm talking body language throughout). you're definitely on the way up.


----------



## spinkick (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm really not that big into all that ground sparring stuff because if someone got me in the gaurd id bite his damn nipple off.... but alas i do know a little something and you're doing allright for that being your first sparring match..  When you get him on his back however, keep him flattened out.  who was the clown running at you like that in the first part should of flattened him with a kick to the midsection


----------



## Kashi (Jul 7, 2006)

spinkick said:
			
		

> who was the clown running at you like that in the first part should of flattened him with a kick to the midsection


 
no, that was just a venerable old-timer wanting some exercise. our young hero gave him a live body to attack while the old man could just keep himself moving. an earlier post stated that the old guy was 76?! mmakid was just being a good sport.


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

No offense and I dont want to discourage you from posting another video but that was very sloppy looking...I dont know but it sounded like someone was calling that old guy grandmaster. Well, it looked like you let him win and he was very weak. No offense to him either but that was pointless if your going to let him win and hes not teaching you anything. But Kashi is probably right and you were just trying to give him a workout.


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

spinkick said:
			
		

> I'm really not that big into all that ground sparring stuff because if someone got me in the gaurd id bite his damn nipple off.... but alas i do know a little something and you're doing allright for that being your first sparring match.. When you get him on his back however, keep him flattened out. who was the clown running at you like that in the first part should of flattened him with a kick to the midsection


Lol I think that was his grandmaster.


----------



## spinkick (Jul 21, 2006)

Kwai chang caine said:
			
		

> Lol I think that was his grandmaster.


 
grandmaster :flame:  what is he doing teaching you if he cant even walk around..... a fat old man has no place teaching martial arts ...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

nice vid , i like , well done!


----------

